

CSS tips and tricks #10 – Auto-hidding navigation in CSS tutorial - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/10/14/css-tips-and-tricks-10-auto-hidding-navigation-in-css-tutorial/

======
NewsReader42
the + attribute is not supported everywhere so please for the love of god stop
giving out your bad in fact terrible tutorials and polluting the internet with
bad code

